# Turkey Necks & Chicken Feet



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, I'm getting braver now that my girl has been eating THK, I have given her chicken wings a few times. She cracks them and swallows. No problems.

So today I found some turkey necks and am wondering about those. I know she will eat anything, but I am nervous about those. I guess because they are large and I have heard some "stories".

"Organic" fresh chicken feet are also always available and I'm thinking about trying that too.

Any advice?


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine get both of those as a special treat once a week. Never any problems in six years Pretty solid stool the next day though....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Turkey necks are one of my main foods for the dogs. I would be careful if your dog is a gulper or one of the mastiff breeds. My guys know to chew.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We feed Fromm, THK, and give ours chicken feet often without issue. I do clip the toe nails as they look ominous. We have given turkey necks too, but not very often. They had me a bit concerned as well, however we didn't have any problems. Stick with what you are comfortable feeding.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja gets turkey necks a few times a week. She cuts off one vertebrae after another, chews them and swallows. Never had a problem. It is the first food I give a pup as it teaches them to chew first rather than swallow as they are way too big.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Turkey necks are one of my main foods for the dogs. I would be careful if your dog is a gulper or one of the mastiff breeds. My guys know to chew.


 @lhczth, Yes this is my concern. when she is hungry she does gulp. I saw that with the chic wings. I will feed AFTER her regular food, otherwise she is too hungry!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I give both without issue. You can give the necks slightly frozen so they have to chew it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never seen them gulp down a tom turkey neck. By the time it is the size that they can swallow, most of their gulpiness is taken care off I would think.
Or give them a whole game hen; also not swallowable.


----------



## BlitzRomman (May 24, 2017)

sorry to sort of take over your thread, but was wondering what people think of chicken quarters. My gsd has been on raw diet for almost 2months now and he loves having them as his main source of bone and muscle meat supplemented with some chicken breast. However, many people fear when it comes to weight bearing bones, he chews them just fine though


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

BlitzRomman said:


> sorry to sort of take over your thread, but was wondering what people think of chicken quarters. My gsd has been on raw diet for almost 2months now and he loves having them as his main source of bone and muscle meat supplemented with some chicken breast. However, many people fear when it comes to weight bearing bones, he chews them just fine though


Chicken doesn't count when it 'weight bearing' is considered, most chickens are very young when butchered and the legs break due to the weight of the chicken. The bones are soft compared to a mammals. 

I would change up your proteins, too much of one thing isn't really good in the long run.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Weight bearing bones to worry about would be more like leg bones of beef, bison, elk, deer, i.e., large mammals. 

I give turkey and duck necks quite often. My dog loves them. Some of the turkey necks are really large and I'll take a cleaver to them and cut them in half so they aren't so long.

I give chicken feet as well, but try to use them as a treat when he's not so hungry. I've had him upchuck them whole before when I fed them as part of his evening meal (and he swallowed them whole apparently). Could have been a fluke and he had a bug or something, but I decided to just feed them as a snack instead.


----------



## BlitzRomman (May 24, 2017)

I tend to keep the bone source constant but change up the type of muscle meat i give him


----------

